# What's your favorite ethnic cuisine?



## QuickSilver

We are really lucky here in Chicago.. because Chicago is the City of Neighborhoods.  Name just about any nationality, and it has it's neighborhood..  ChinaTown, GreekTown, Devon Ave East Indian,  Lawrence Ave is German. Little Italy..    Along with this comes great restaurants owned by the real deal.. and the food is the real deal..  

Last weekend we went to GreekTown to our favorite Greek restaurant, Athena. We started out with a bottle good quality Rhoditis.. a nice wine..   

For appetizors..

Taramasalata... or fish roe salad.. spread on pita 







And grilled Octapus






For our entrees... Greek salad with gyros and veggie kabobs.. Desert.. of course Baklava  and greek coffee!!   


What ethnic food do you enjoy the most?


----------



## Ameriscot

Thai or Indian.  Also love Chinese.


----------



## QuickSilver

One winter I decided I was going to learn to cook Indian food.. and I went out and bought cook books and went to indian stores to stock up on all the spices...  that's what I love about cooking indian food... the HUGE variety of spices used.. Cardimon, turmeric, cinnamon,  bay leaves, corriander, fennel... Just so many..  I love how they all smell and how Indian food smells while it's cooking... Love Batsmati rice!!  and Naan   I have an entire 3 drawer spice cabinet filled with all sorts of things..


----------



## Cookie

I love all north Indian vegetarian food, including deserts and breads.


----------



## QuickSilver

Cookie said:


> I love all north Indian vegetarian food, including deserts and breads.




Would that be Dahl?   I have made spinach dahl with yellow lentils..  very good!!  It's amazing how many different colored lentils there are..


----------



## Cookie

Yes, there are many different kinds of daals - love them all except one - (don't like mung daal), but all the rest are delicious. Love channa batura (chick peas and naan) especially and make it all the time.

NB:  a movie I enjoyed which includes Indian cuisine - The Lunchbox


----------



## Lon

Lately it's been Thai Food, it's healthy, colorful and oh so tasty with the different kinds of curry.


----------



## jujube

Thai and Indian.


----------



## Ameriscot

QuickSilver said:


> One winter I decided I was going to learn to cook Indian food.. and I went out and bought cook books and went to indian stores to stock up on all the spices...  that's what I love about cooking indian food... the HUGE variety of spices used.. Cardimon, turmeric, cinnamon,  bay leaves, corriander, fennel... Just so many..  I love how they all smell and how Indian food smells while it's cooking... Love Batsmati rice!!  and Naan   I have an entire 3 drawer spice cabinet filled with all sorts of things..



My husband is the cook in our house and we eat curries most nights.  None are the same - different veggies or protein source, different spices, garlic, chilis, etc.  Always with basmati rice.


----------



## Ameriscot

Lon said:


> Lately it's been Thai Food, it's healthy, colorful and oh so tasty with the different kinds of curry.



That's one of the best things about winters in Thailand - authentic Thai food.  Healthy.  And cheap.  And the menus seem to all have a couple of hundred different dishes to choose.  Green curry, Glass noodle soup, dishes with coconut, prawns, pork, etc etc.....


----------



## Glinda

I used to love Italian and Mexican food but they decided they no longer loved me.  So my favorite now is Thai.  Probably healthier too.


----------



## AZ Jim

Seafood or Mexican.


----------



## RadishRose

Indian and Italian


----------



## QuickSilver

I have to give nod to my heritage... Wiener Schnitzel..  Sauerbraten,   hasenpfeffer


----------



## Cookie

Love Italian too, especially lasagna.


----------



## Jackie22

Mexican, Chinese


----------



## Falcon

Mexican, Chinese, Italian.  Love 'em all.


----------



## QuickSilver

Let's not forget our own American cuisine... Southern Cooking... Love it..   My first MIL was from Alabama.. I learned a whole bunch of down home cooking from her.


----------



## Warrigal

Having been brought up on the blandest of English cuisine, colonial style, I love all spicy foods. Thai, Indian, Mexican, Korean, Chinese, you name it, I'll have a go at it. Australians are now very adventurous regarding what we are prepared to eat and Asian flavours are pretty much mainstream now.

Kangaroo curry, anyone?


----------



## SeaBreeze

Like Falcon, Mexican, Chinese and Italian.  I haven't had Indian food that often, but I remember loving the rice.


----------



## Kadee

Dame Warrigal said:


> Having been brought up on the blandest of English cuisine, colonial style, I love all spicy foods. Thai, Indian, Mexican, Korean, Chinese, you name it, I'll have a go at it. Australians are now very adventurous regarding what we are prepared to eat and Asian flavours are pretty much mainstream now.
> 
> Kangaroo curry, anyone?


DW our little Foodland 
sells kangaroo but I have never tried it, as Aussies we were mainly bought up on lamb, or to be more precise old mutton..


----------



## Ameriscot

I believe the most popular food in the UK is still Indian.


----------



## QuickSilver

I think that in the US it would be Chinese or Italian.  Because who doesn't love PIZZA


----------



## Ameriscot

Most likely one of those.  Mexican is popular there as well.  

Almost every village and town in the UK has an Indian and a Chinese restaurant.  And the chippies (fish and chip shops) are most likely owned by an Italian.


----------



## QuickSilver

We have a pizza joint on every block it seems...


----------



## Lara

Mediterranean Cuisine is my favorite. 
Focus is on fresh whole food salads of veggies, grains, fruits, beans, nuts, seeds, and herbs. 
Olive oil and spices. Meat or fish is a side dish (small portion).
(desserts are the smallest portion. I don't like Baklava though). 
The last photo is Lentils with caramelized onions.
The dark salad is carrots, beets, pumpkin seeds, and pomegranate seeds.
_(photos by Sassool)_


----------



## Lara

scroll up to see post #26 (5 more pics). 
Here are two more. The bottom one has eggplant ratatouille, hummus and pita bread, lentils, and tabour salad:


----------



## tnthomas

QuickSilver said:


> Let's not forget our own American cuisine... Southern Cooking... Love it..   My first MIL was from Alabama.. I learned a whole bunch of down home cooking from her.



+1 for southern cooking!  Gotta have  fried chicken, greens, maybe some cornbread and don't forget he black eyed peas.  

Also:  Mexican, Chinese.


----------



## Shirley

tnthomas said:


> +1 for southern cooking!  Gotta have  fried chicken, greens, maybe some cornbread and don't forget he black eyed peas.
> 
> Also:  Mexican, Chinese.



And don't forget the okra, fried or steamed.


----------



## Lara

tnthomas said:


> +1 for southern cooking!  Gotta have  fried chicken, greens, maybe some cornbread and don't forget he black eyed peas.





			
				Shirley said:
			
		

> And don't forget the okra, fried or steamed.


And don't forget the Fried Green Tomatoes, Fried Pickles, Hot Boiled Peanuts, and Funnelcakes...I hope someone here knows CPR lol


----------



## imp

Q.S., being a Chicagoan, you know there are lots of Poles and Czechs around: thus I have to vote for my absolute favorite cuisine: Czechoslovak Roast Pork and Dumplings drenched with pork-drippin's gravy and either Sauerkraut or Sweet-Sour Red Cabbage!  YUM! The stuff I grew up on, bound to have clogged my pipes, but good! After all these years, my combined cholesterol is around 190!  Hooray!   imp


----------



## John C

Mexican. I salivate when I think of those steak fajitas served at a nearby restaurant.


----------



## 3horsefarm

I can do some pretty awesome southern cooking, but my favorite is Asian foods. I can eat them every day. A sweet Korean friend taught me a lot about doing it properly too.


----------



## tnthomas

Shirley said:


> And don't forget the okra, fried or steamed.



Not a big okra fan, but fried works for me.



Lara said:


> And don't forget the Fried Green Tomatoes, Fried Pickles, Hot Boiled Peanuts, and Funnelcakes...I hope someone here knows CPR lol



mmmm, I'll have some fried green tomatoes, and might need some funnelcake for desert.


----------



## Capt Lightning

We have friends who worked in China for many years.  The Chinese food that they cook is (not surprizingly) nothing like the food served up in most 'Chinese' restaurants.  The same goes for many of the curries sold in the UK.

I enjoy cooking curry which I do from scratch - I don't use any of these 'cook in' sauces.  At least it's easy enough to get all the spices from Asian supermarkets.


----------



## QuickSilver

Southern style chicken and dumplings....   Corn bread and black eyed peas


----------



## Ameriscot

Lara said:


> scroll up to see post #26 (5 more pics).
> Here are two more. The bottom one has eggplant ratatouille, hummus and pita bread, lentils, and tabour salad:



Love those!  I used to go to a restaurant called Falafel hut and they had the best!!  I'd get a falafel pita, tabouli, etc etc.


----------



## Ameriscot

Capt Lightning said:


> We have friends who worked in China for many years.  The Chinese food that they cook is (not surprizingly) nothing like the food served up in most 'Chinese' restaurants.  The same goes for many of the curries sold in the UK.
> 
> I enjoy cooking curry which I do from scratch - I don't use any of these 'cook in' sauces.  At least it's easy enough to get all the spices from Asian supermarkets.



Same for Thai restaurants in the UK and US - the real thing in Thailand is so much better!


----------



## 3horsefarm

Which is why I was very pleased to get lessons from my Korean friend.


----------



## Ameriscot

3horsefarm said:


> Which is why I was very pleased to get lessons from my Korean friend.



I tried some Korean food at a restaurant my brother likes.  He has been to Korea a couple of times and enjoyed the food.  I liked it all except for one dish - can't recall the name - couldn't eat more than one spoonful.


----------



## QuickSilver

imp said:


> Q.S., being a Chicagoan, you know there are lots of Poles and Czechs around: thus I have to vote for my absolute favorite cuisine: Czechoslovak Roast Pork and Dumplings drenched with pork-drippin's gravy and either Sauerkraut or Sweet-Sour Red Cabbage!  YUM! The stuff I grew up on, bound to have clogged my pipes, but good! After all these years, my combined cholesterol is around 190!  Hooray!   imp



My late husband was Czech.. and I made pork and dumplings for him all the time.. but didn't us the greasy drippings, but made real gravy.   Roast port loin is pretty lean.    Bohemian  (ie Czech) sauerkraut is sweet... as they add sugar.   German sauerkraut is pretty SOUR.. and will pucker your puckerer.


----------



## LindaE

It's a toss-up between Mexican and Chinese.


----------



## vickyNightowl

I love trying foods from different cultures,I am Greek,and I love Greek food but Thai,Chinese,Indian,Lebanese.


----------



## Karen99

Mexican, Italian, Chinese.  As a Californian I grew up around amazing Mexican food.  I can make a lot of these dishes..Pozole, Camarones a la Diabla, enchiladas, and really good Spanish rice and beans...chile verde...guacamole. 

I also love Japanese food..especially Sushi.  I love trying new cuisines...I have had the best homemade Greek food.  I love it! Okay , I'm sure good homemade ethnic food is going to be better than anything in a restaurant.  My Italian friends knock me out with their food..especially at Christmas.


----------



## Shalimar

Indian, Vietnamese, Italian, Chinese, Thai, First Nation, Greek. Today I will have my first Syrian meal.


----------



## SifuPhil

New York City.


----------



## Ameriscot

Shalimar said:


> Indian, Vietnamese, Italian, Chinese, Thai, First Nation, Greek. Today I will have my first Syrian meal.



How about details on your Syrian meal?


----------



## Shalimar

Okay Annie, I will report back later!


----------



## IKE

In no particular order.

Asian / oriental.....Mexican......Italian......and of course the good ole Amer. food I grew up with.


----------



## Shalimar

I love Canadian food also, much of it is  very similar to American food. Canadian bacon rocks. Also love some of the food from across the pond. Trifle, black currants with clotted cream, bangers--which I am now able to buy here. Steak and kidney pie. Now I am hungry. homemade mango cashew stir fry for brekkie!


----------



## IKE

All this talk about food has got my belly growling.......excuse me a moment while I go slap a chunk of baloney between two slices of bread.


----------



## kaufen

Thai and Turkish! They are just so amazing... 

My favorite Thai food is either spicy Pad Thai or Spicy basil noodles 

My favorite turkish dish is doner kabob or iskander, i love that the  meat tastes healthier and less oily then most Greek food. After eating  Turkish lamb i can't eve go back to a greek gyro


----------



## fureverywhere

Indian, Thai, Italian, and for dessert Pennsylvania Dutch


----------



## vickyNightowl

Should not be reading this post at this time,lool


----------



## Butterfly

Mexican, Italian, Chinese.


----------



## imp

Authentic Czech cooking like both my Grandmas did, as well as my Mother! Knedlicky and zeli! MMMmmm, mmm!  Dumplings and sauerkraut (or cabbage, better yet, red cabbage!).

Second best: my first wife's Polish cooking. Incredibly delicious Pierogi!   imp


----------



## hellomimi

Thai and Mediterranean.


----------



## jerry old

Tex-Mex, but you have to drive to San Antonio to get it.
It is so delicious it makes you want to move there.
I'm sure there are other great Tex-Mex restaurants in the southwest, but San Antonio has been my only experience


----------



## Gaer

tacos, enchiadas,  Yahoo!  One of the good things about living inNew Mexico: MEXICAN FOOD!  Yeah!


----------



## Sassycakes

Italian and Chinese


----------



## jerry old

There are few culinary delights in small towns, the ubiquitous
Chinese joints, but in small towns there second  rate.

Small towns: Pizza joints-bad, slammed together, captive cliental, unless you want to drive 35 miles or more.






.


----------



## In The Sticks

I can't choose!

I love Chinese, but then saw some pics of calamari.  And who can turn down Indian food?  Or Pho?  Or Mexican?  Or Thai?  Or Greek?

As jerry said, you can't really get good ethnic foods in small towns.


----------



## MarciKS

*Mexican and Chinese*


----------



## Lashann

Greek and Ukrainian are my favourites


----------



## MarciKS

I had Carribean food once. Curried Chicken wasn't bad. Friend had goat meat and it smelled like armpit.


----------



## MarciKS

Lashann said:


> Greek and Ukrainian are my favourites



Is Greek pretty good?


----------



## JaniceM

If I had to pick only one, it would be Southern cooking each and every time!


----------



## Gary O'

JaniceM said:


> If I had to pick only one, it would be Southern cooking each and every time!


Oh yeah, I'm there



But, anything on the table (well prepared) does it for me


More...please


----------



## Lashann

MarciKS said:


> Is Greek pretty good?



Yes, IMO it is both healthy and tastes good!  I especially enjoy souvlaki (kabobs) served either in a pita sandwich or as part of a dinner which includes among other things, Greek salad with olive oil dressing. The delicious tzatziki sauce is made up of Greek yogurt, cucumber, garlic/dill etc.

_Why is Greek food popular?
*Greeks* are master of charcoal-grilled and spit-roasted meats. Souvlaki, chunks of skewered pork, is still *Greece's* favourite fast *food*, served on chopped tomatoes and onions in pitta bread with lashings of tzatziki. Gyros, too, is popular served in the same way._


----------



## Lewkat

It is authentic French all the way for me.  I also love the Alsace French cooking although it is much richer and heavier than other areas of France.  Basque is also great food.


----------



## Keesha

Mexican, Indian , Greek or Italian. I can’t pick just one.


----------



## Lewkat

I did leave out Moroccan cooking which I enjoyed thoroughly when I vacationed there.  Lots of fresh fish daily which I loved.  They are the only people who know how to make authentic couscous by the way.  Healthy eating in that country.


----------



## Devi

My faves:
Japanese (Teriyaki!)
Thai (Pad Thai)


----------



## CindyLouWho

Greek, Mexican, Thai......but not picky, love all of them.


----------



## Pinky

Greek
Indian
Japanese
Chinese
Italian
Heck, I just love food!


----------



## Sassycakes

Italian Ravioli's
Chinese Sweet and sour chicken


----------



## twinkles

greek lamb  and rice---italian


----------



## asp3

My favorite is one I didn't see anyone else list (but I just might have missed it.)  My favorite is Ethiopian food with Indian coming in as a close second.  We have a great Ethiopian restaurant about 10 miles away.  They had been closed for almost 2 months but they started serving food to go about two weeks ago.  We haven't been there to get food yet but I expect that we'll do so sometime soon.

My favorite way to have Indian food is at a buffet, but my favorite restaurant changed hands last year and went way downhill and now it's unlikely there will be any buffets for a while.  So I might have some Indian food from time to time, but not nearly as often as we used to.

I also love Thai, Japanese, Mexican, Tunisian, Chinese and many other regional cuisines.


----------



## Pinky

asp3 said:


> My favorite is one I didn't see anyone else list (but I just might have missed it.)  My favorite is Ethiopian food with Indian coming in as a close second.  We have a great Ethiopian restaurant about 10 miles away.  They had been closed for almost 2 months but they started serving food to go about two weeks ago.  We haven't been there to get food yet but I expect that we'll do so sometime soon.
> 
> My favorite way to have Indian food is at a buffet, but my favorite restaurant changed hands last year and went way downhill and now it's unlikely there will be any buffets for a while.  So I might have some Indian food from time to time, but not nearly as often as we used to.
> 
> I also love Thai, Japanese, Mexican, Tunisian, Chinese and many other regional cuisines.


The only time I had Ethiopian food was from a restaurant in Adelaide, SA. I really enjoyed it. I also enjoy Indian buffets, but they are closed right now. We generally make our own curry with Patak's curry pastes.


----------



## treeguy64

Thai, Chinese, Greek, Japanese, Ethiopian, Indian, Mexican, Italian, US...... no particular order. I cook all of those cuisines, preferring my dishes over any and all restaurant offerings.


----------

